# This is what Trump/Putin did today to the DEEP STATE SCUM !



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*They BOTH pulled the curtain back on the DEEP STATE SCUM who have been attempting a coup on the POTUS of The United States of America....*

*Right now Mueller is contemplating a " Political "Goebbles......*
*If he wants to die with even one ounce of respect, he will*
*take the " Pill "....!*


*The cyanide pill is the TRUTH !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Don't disgrace the USMC any further !*

*Take the Pill Robert Mueller........Take the Pill !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Don't disgrace the USMC any further !*

*Take the Pill Robert Mueller........Take the Pill !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Don't disgrace the USMC any further !*

*Take the Pill Robert Mueller........Take the Pill !!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Don't disgrace the USMC any further !*
> 
> *Take the Pill Robert Mueller........Take the Pill !!!!!*


Obama told putin to his face to cut out the meddling in our election in september of 16, why hasn't Mueller indicted putin?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama told putin to his face to cut out the meddling in our election in september of 16, why hasn't Mueller indicted putin?


Yeah, he already indicted half of russia, why not indict pooty?
While he's at it, he should indict Karl Marx for infecting our leftist universities and media with his evil doctrine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, he already indicted half of russia, why not indict pooty?
> While he's at it, he should indict Karl Marx for infecting our leftist universities and media with his evil doctrine.


If you can indict one Russian you can indict any of the bastards.
If Obama said it, it must be true.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 16, 2018)

Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?    
I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 16, 2018)

Fox news is even turning on him.

I rarely chime in here .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?
> I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.





Dominic said:


> Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?
> I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Don't disgrace the USMC any further !*
> 
> *Take the Pill Robert Mueller........Take the Pill !!!!!*


boo


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?
> I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.



*You can call him an Idiot all you want.....*

*He's a damn site better than the two alternatives that were given to us....*
*Bernie Sanders*
*or*
*Hillary Rodham Clinton*
*Hell No .*

*He's resetting the " Playing " field ( The Right Way ! ) so that the UNITED STATES *
*will become solvent and not dependent on foreign manufacturing....*
*Outsourcing manufacturing AND high tech development is NOT how you stay financially sound.*
*It's how you collapse a once Great Nation....*

*Just as the United States will not restructure their Soccer development overnight, the POTUS*
*will not correct all the corruption ( that led to the very votes that elected him ) in a couple of years....*
*But the change is happening and much faster than anticipated....*

*You very well know that for four plus decades the Political atmosphere in Washington DC and*
*this very State has been one of immense corruption/collusion with large foreign manufacturing*
*empires....Just look at the products and where they come from. At some point it has to stop or *
*you will financially collapse the Society/State.*

*Trump recognized that and it was one of the main selling points of his candidacy....  *
*( And just for the record....One Businessman/Businesswoman outsourcing portions*
*of their financial Empire is NOT a challenge point, it's good business. But recognizing*
*the Problem and implementing the reversals to bring the Manufacturing home is smart.)*

*What I saw today was a magnificent chess move in regards to exposing the Lying Corrupt *
*Washington establishment......*

*If you can see the BIG Picture you would not call him an Idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news is even turning on him.
> 
> I rarely chime in here .



*Look who signs the paychecks of ALL Fox News employees.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Murdoch Jr.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?
> I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.


This must be big for you to join the fray, 
welcome to hell.
One line I always fall back on is "at least he is not Hillary".
Can you imagine if Hillary was choosing 2 SCOTUS judges?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This must be big for you to join the fray,
> welcome to hell.
> One line I always fall back on is "at least he is not Hillary".
> Can you imagine if Hillary was choosing 2 SCOTUS judges?


With a Republican Senate?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They BOTH pulled the curtain back on the DEEP STATE SCUM who have been attempting a coup on the POTUS of The United States of America....*
> 
> *Right now Mueller is contemplating a " Political "Goebbles......*
> *If he wants to die with even one ounce of respect, he will*
> ...


It is the most serious mistake of his presidency


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> With a Republican Senate?


 . . . and in an election year.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Why do people still back this idiot? Was today not enough to make you think?
> I usually vote Republican but I could see right through this guy.


What happened today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news is even turning on him.
> 
> I rarely chime in here .


Did Fox news change your mind?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Fox news is even turning on him.
> 
> I rarely chime in here .


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They BOTH pulled the curtain back on the DEEP STATE SCUM who have been attempting a coup on the POTUS of The United States of America....*
> 
> *Right now Mueller is contemplating a " Political "Goebbles......*
> *If he wants to die with even one ounce of respect, he will*
> ...



You disgusting traitor.  You have to be a Russian bot.  Go pull your puny little head out of your ass you commie.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama told putin to his face to cut out the meddling in our election in september of 16, why hasn't Mueller indicted putin?


Don’t disgrace yourself Joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You disgusting traitor.  You have to be a Russian bot.  Go pull your puny little head out of your ass you commie.


Comey Bot and Bernie Bot were much more dangerous.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This must be big for you to join the fray,
> welcome to hell.
> One line I always fall back on is "at least he is not Hillary".
> Can you imagine if Hillary was choosing 2 SCOTUS judges?


Are you serious?  You need to get your partisan head out of your ass bro.  If you voted for Trump because you are greedy, stupid or a racist that is one thing.  If you are okay with an American President being a puppet to anyone let Ali r our biggest adversary then honestly you don’t deserve the rights that my family died for and my brother faithfully defends.  My brother who by the way is beside himself as is his whole ship.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Russians much more dangerous after Romney warned Obama that they were a capable foe.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Comey Bot and Bernie Bot were much more dangerous.


You sycophant.  You disgust me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you serious?  You need to get your partisan head out of your ass bro.  If you voted for Trump because you are greedy, stupid or a racist that is one thing.  If you are okay with an American President being a puppet to anyone let Ali r our biggest adversary then honestly you don’t deserve the rights that my family died for and my brother faithfully defends.  My brother who by the way is beside himself as is his whole ship.


What ship?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You sycophant.  You disgust me.


Relax MAP.  This isn't your wheel house.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Russians much more dangerous after Romney warned Obama that they were a capable foe.


Keep up the clownish defense brah.  Your Mom clearly didn’t raise you right or you were the dumb one in the litter.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Relax MAP.  This isn't your wheel house.


You don’t know me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What ship?


Don’t worry about it.  Keep sucking Trumps toes clown.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>



Keep up with the distraction.  You and @Ricky Fandango can keep stroking each other off.  You Trumpets are fucking stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep up the clownish defense brah.  Your Mom clearly didn’t raise you right or you were the dumb one in the litter.


My mom raised me to not make remarks about you or your family.  What ship? Spare us the scuttlebutt.  Speaking for a whole ship?  Hilarious!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep up with the distraction.  You and @Ricky Fandango can keep stroking each other off.  You Trumpets are fucking stupid.


Hilarious!! go MAP go!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Don’t worry about it.  Keep sucking Trumps toes clown.


I'm sending you one of those inflatable baby trumps for your front yard!  You're welcome!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious!! go MAP go!!


I saw this coming weeks ago.
This Putin meeting was the Hail Mary.
Still hard to believe when it happens.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Don’t disgrace yourself Joe.


Too late.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You don’t know me.


If you're posting on behalf of a whole ship I know a part of you.  If you don't know me and assume my mom didn't raise me right then I do know another part of you.  If you use profanity to get your point across, I know another part of you.  If you want to avoid the truth in both the videos I posted then I know enough about you to know that you're not much different from at least 4 posters in here.  So feel free to spool!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Truth Hurts doesn't it?  Time lines matter people.  I know you people don't like the whole story.  Just the parts that suit your narrative.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Russians much more dangerous after Romney warned Obama that they were a capable foe.


TRUTH


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It is the most serious mistake of his presidency


*Exposing the DEEP STATE SCUM is a mistake......Really....yur a frickin Idiot !*

*That remark and the Koolaid drinking by Democrats on a massive scale is going to*
*get this Country into a Civil War.....*

*You will REALLY regret the outcome if you and your party get what you want....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You disgusting traitor.  You have to be a Russian bot.  Go pull your puny little head out of your ass you commie.


*Hey MakeAPlay.......I would highly advise you to think before you post.*

*You aren't who you want to be on this forum, and you will need a change *
*of diapers if presented with reality......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You don’t know me.


*That's correct and you need to think real deep before continuing this*
*puffed up chest fantasy you're trying to propagate......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It is the most serious mistake of his presidency





nononono said:


> *Exposing the DEEP STATE SCUM is a mistake......Really....yur a frickin Idiot !*
> 
> *That remark and the Koolaid drinking by Democrats on a massive scale is going to*
> *get this Country into a Civil War.....*
> ...


We really need to have you sit down, relax, listen and actually absorb the nature of this pathetic cyclical tar pit  you continually jump into.

Sure, I used to cover the pit with branches and leaves, thinking you’d have some measure of care before stepping into it.  Then I just left the pit open and obvious.  You’d still jump right in.  Then I broke the inviolable rule of any magician.  I explained in detail that you should always check up on google my statements that you don’t like, because they are always quotes from people you vehemently agree with.

Be it your open love affair with Trump, klansmen, Hitler, Mussolini.  So here goes, once again.

“_*It is the most serious mistake of his presidency*_”  ~~ Newt Gingrich, July 16, 2018.


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Truth Hurts doesn't it?  Time lines matter people.  I know you people don't like the whole story.  Just the parts that suit your narrative.


Obama was right on every account and he beat the snot out of Romney.

Russia is a fairly week country and our only concern is that our joke of a president appears to be compromised by Russia and has become Putin's puppet.

Russia is a huge country. Its borders would be impossible to defend against any country with a large army. Coincidentally, China has a long border with Russia and a large army.Russia has a government best described as a kleptocracy, which is a government where relative power is obtained by theft.The power in Russia is concentrated in the hands of one man, Vladimir Putin. This kind of government is weak because there is no rule for orderly succession. When such a dictator dies a power struggle frequently ensues.Russia’s economy used to rely on weapons manufacture. Since it was separated from its client states in 1989, its ability to make money from manufacturing has been severely weakened. Instead, its income for foreign exchange comes entirely from its natural resources, primarily oil and gas. Reliance on a single resource means that market forces could bankrupt the country overnight.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Booter said:


> Obama was right on every account and he beat the snot out of Romney.
> 
> Russia is a fairly week country and our only concern is that our joke of a president appears to be compromised by Russia and has become Putin's puppet.
> 
> Russia is a huge country. Its borders would be impossible to defend against any country with a large army. Coincidentally, China has a long border with Russia and a large army.Russia has a government best described as a kleptocracy, which is a government where relative power is obtained by theft.The power in Russia is concentrated in the hands of one man, Vladimir Putin. This kind of government is weak because there is no rule for orderly succession. When such a dictator dies a power struggle frequently ensues.Russia’s economy used to rely on weapons manufacture. Since it was separated from its client states in 1989, its ability to make money from manufacturing has been severely weakened. Instead, its income for foreign exchange comes entirely from its natural resources, primarily oil and gas. Reliance on a single resource means that market forces could bankrupt the country overnight.


When did Russia march into Crimea?
When is Trump going to deliver 100 billion in cash to Putin?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> We really need to have you sit down, relax, listen and actually absorb the nature of this pathetic cyclical tar pit  you continually jump into.
> 
> Sure, I used to cover the pit with branches and leaves, thinking you’d have some measure of care before stepping into it.  Then I just left the pit open and obvious.  You’d still jump right in.  Then I broke the inviolable rule of any magician.  I explained in detail that you should always check up on google my statements that you don’t like, because they are always quotes from people you vehemently agree with.
> 
> ...


Remains to be seen.
The way I see it, Trump was in an impossible position.
If he concedes to the left and attacks Putin openly, leftist forces in the US and abroad take it as confirmation that the russian "meddling" gave him the Whitehouse.
If he uses his usual tactic of disarming and complimenting publicly, he gets lampooned for sucking up to Pooty.

He gave Putin nothing from a business or foreign policy standpoint.
No concessions.
Let me know when he drops a hunert bil in cash on pooty's front doorstep, and I may agree.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remains to be seen.
> The way I see it, Trump was in an impossible position.
> If he concedes to the left and attacks Putin openly, leftist forces in the US and abroad take it as confirmation that the russian "meddling" gave him the Whitehouse.
> If he uses his usual tactic of disarming and complimenting publicly, he gets lampooned for sucking up to Pooty.
> ...


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you serious?  You need to get your partisan head out of your ass bro.  If you voted for Trump because you are greedy, stupid or a racist that is one thing.  If you are okay with an American President being a puppet to anyone let Ali r our biggest adversary then honestly you don’t deserve the rights that my family died for and my brother faithfully defends.  My brother who by the way is beside himself as is his whole ship.


Racist? Who knew.
Obama is one of the worst mistakes this country ever made.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Don’t disgrace yourself Joe.


You know that happened, right?


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When did Russia march into Crimea?
> When is Trump going to deliver 100 billion in cash to Putin?


Sucker!  Today Trump is saying I said would when I meant to say wouldn't.  LOL!!!
When do you pull your head out of your ass?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You sycophant.  You disgust me.


You don't know him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep up with the distraction.  You and @Ricky Fandango can keep stroking each other off.  You Trumpets are fucking stupid.


Easy there, big fella.
You are going to pop a blood vessel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Booter said:


> Obama was right on every account and he beat the snot out of Romney.


Naïve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Naïve.


Sounds about the same as Trump and Hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Naïve.


Or just stupid.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> We really need to have you sit down, relax, listen and actually absorb the nature of this pathetic cyclical tar pit  you continually jump into.
> 
> Sure, I used to cover the pit with branches and leaves, thinking you’d have some measure of care before stepping into it.  Then I just left the pit open and obvious.  You’d still jump right in.  Then I broke the inviolable rule of any magician.  I explained in detail that you should always check up on google my statements that you don’t like, because they are always quotes from people you vehemently agree with.
> 
> ...



*It's always a game, as you like to portray it ....*
*I respect and understand the TRUTH.*

*You promote discord and dishonesty.....*
*Starting from your initial post back on the *
*second SoCalSoccer/SoCalOpinion....*

*You're a loser.*
*I'm a Winner. *


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

*Chuck Schumer Loves eating doughnuts and sipping coffee with Vladamir Putin...*
*Chuck Schumer is a Classic Scum bag Politician.....*
*Chuck Schumer needs to go away like Harry Reid.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's always a game, as you like to portray it ....*
> *I respect and understand the TRUTH.*
> 
> *You promote discord and dishonesty.....*
> ...


I’m doing very well, and I’m doing very well and I’m doing very .... *well*.

Probably as well as anyone has ever done with 4nos.

And there’s been no poster ever as tough as I have been on 4nos.

All you have to do is look at the numbers, look at what I’ve done.

And I think 4nos knows that better than anyone.

He understands it and he’s not happy about it.

And he shouldn’t be happy about it, because there’s never been a poster tougher on 4nos than I have been.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m doing very well, and I’m doing very well and I’m doing very .... *well*.
> 
> Probably as well as anyone has ever done with 4nos.
> 
> ...


You are finally starting to sound like a somewhat stable genius.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m doing very well, and I’m doing very well and I’m doing very .... *well*.
> 
> Probably as well as anyone has ever done with 4nos.
> 
> ...



*Can you spit the hook out, you're bleeding all over the deck....then I'll kick you out in the drink.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Come on ....cough it up Bob....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

*Shut Down The Witch Hunt NOW !*


----------

